# I don't want to live life like this..



## Jenn21 (Nov 23, 2014)

First and foremost thank you for taking the time to read this. It's a bit lengthy but i really need to get all of this off my chest. 
(Excuse my grammar)

I hate my life. I hate not being normal... I hate having to pretend infront of others that there's wrong with me. I hate having to make excuses to get out of plans and missing out on the things i want to do. I hate not being able to live the life that i want to live! IBS ... I hate youuuuu. I'm tired. I've lost my faith and my strength...

IBS has ruined my life. I was diagnosed 3 years ago with this horrible condition. About a year ago i had to leave college cause my symptoms were getting worse. I couldn't attend classes because the gas pains were really bad. When i did attend classes i had to constantly use the restroom. I would suddenly get diarrhea or constipation. I would also get heartburn, and on top of that i had to deal with embarrassment of having to hear my stomach growl non-stop during lectures. The stress from school and the stress that resulted from worrying about my ibs made my condition worsen. After struggling 2 years in college with these symptoms, and working my butt off to keep my grades up i decided i needed to take some time off and try to find a solution.

I knew I couldn't stay home doing nothing. I began exercising everyday in an effort to ease my pain. My daily meals consisted of jello for breakfast, chicken and rice for lunch, and a fruit for supper. Mostly because i was scared to eat anything else. Anything other than that made me feel more bloated. As a result i lost about 30 pounds. I went from 150 pounds to 120 in just two months. A couple of months ago i decided to get a job to help me save money for hypnotherapy. I had read several successful ibs stories after using hypnosis. I've been going to a an ibs hypnotherapist for almost four months and i still feel the same. In fact a new symptom was added to my list, flatulence. Ibs is now affecting me at my job. After my hour lunch i start to get very gassy. I get really bad stomach aches and have to run to the restroom almost immediately after eating. The stomach growling has gotten louder and the odor of my flatulences is pretty bad. I have to fart every damn minute, and as sales associate this really affects.

Ibs has also affected my love life. I've been single for a little over year and have only been on 3 dates. I feel like no normal guy would understand or yet want to be with me because of my ibs. That's why every time i meet a guy i push him away.

My family has been supportive. They have been there every time i had to go to the doctor. They also tried to help me by researching remedies or any other medicine that might help me. But even then i can see that sometimes they get tired and frustrated.

I'm only 21 years old. I want to go to school, go out, live. I can't .. I don't want to keep living my life like this please help meee.

I really want to go back to school. I recently read a post here that we (ibs sufferers) can apply for the disability program at school; meaning we can get special accommodations at school. If any of you guys know what i have to do in order to get into the program i will highly appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried a good probiotic for a decent amount of time?


----------



## Jenn21 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've only tried the "Now Probiotic 10-25 billion Vegetarian capsules" for about 3 months but i didn't feel any difference.


----------



## Kallen (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey,

IBS is not a big deal, it's your body telling you to stop eating the stuff you're not supposed to eat. I can perhaps help you heal fully giving you some tips that work wonders for everyone having problems.

1) Quit all *grains* specially startch: no rice, no grains no potato, don't eat anything too high in *starch/complex carbs, focus on eliminating complex carbs*

2) Never eat any *wheat or dairy*

3) *Relax* and slowly modify your negativity and try to gradually become positive

4) Eat fruits but *limit your intake* to 1 max 2 per serving and if you want to eat more just spread them throughout the hours

5) Watch out for hidden intolerances, but normally it's dairy and grains i'm sure you're eating them daily as they are core in our diets today, it's why everyone's health is deteriorating just at different rates because every person is different from the other

6) You will have to increase your intake of proteins apart from processed meats, and manufactured meats etc.

7) Watch out for food combining:

a) never eat anything sweet after meals

b) fruits are to be eaten alone 30 minutes minimum before meals and hours after meals when you are hungry again

c) don't mix carbs and protein, don't mix protein and fat

d) once your body is better you can mix stuff and try things out and see what works for you

8) Do a blood test and check for missing nutrients i.e: vitamin d, B, E, A, selenium, magnesium but if you only have IBS you should be fine on this matter

Finally good luck, you can heal from anything, maybe you'll understand how this world functions but you're fine if you stick to doing the right stuff, YES most of us do it wrong and it's been like that for geenrations so it becomes the norm. Some bodies adapt to bad things others like yours and mine, they have a hard time. If you need more info pm me if I can help more.

Supplements btw are not core if you do the above, they work mostly like prescription drugs anyway.

Try it for a week, it does not take more to start to feel better. Build from there if it works, and it should


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok Jenn You could try a different probiotic with different strains in it. Read and compare the labels. Also you could try digestive enzymes.

Here is some info about the Low Flatulence Diet with good lists:

http://www.syracusegastro.com/docs/Gas%20and%20Flatulance%20Prevention-1.pdf


----------



## Jenn21 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks BQ and Kallen for taking the time to read my post and for your responses!!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, IBS sucks. I have been in the same situation - going to high school and college with IBS. I don't know how I survived. I am not in the best shape now, but I am doing okay. With IBS, you have to be patient and strong. However, there are no guarantees. It helps a LOT to have a support system of family and friends. I was lucky to have support from my family. It is the reason why I am better today and also why I did not think too long about dying.

My usual suggestions would be managing stress, having a mainly vegetarian diet with little meat or whatever works for you, no canned foods, regular exercise, possibly some probiotics like yogurt or kefir, avoiding tea/coffee as much as possible, getting enough sleep (7-8 hours daily) and trying to stick to a routine for 1 year plus. Try this along with what your doctor suggests and see if it helps. If you feel that you cant handle probiotics, then you can try using very small amounts (1-2 spoons) and increase them gradually.

If you want to read a doctor's book on IBS, then you can try - http://www.amazon.com/Making-Sense-IBS-Physician-Questions/dp/1421411156

Making Sense of IBS: A Physician Answers Your Questions about Irritable Bowel Syndrome (A Johns Hopkins Press Health Book)

If you are okay with trying Indian food, which by the way, does not have to be spicy, then you can try my recipe - http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204386-easy-meal-for-easing-constipation/#entry1008434

Good luck !!!


----------

